

If Steve Jobs were handed a pen and told, “sell me this pen”, how would he? - eli_awry
https://www.quora.com/If-Steve-Jobs-were-handed-a-pen-and-told-sell-me-this-pen-how-would-he-go-about-it-in-your-opinion/answer/Lassor-Feasley?share=1

======
beamatronic
Bravo! I'm throwing my money at the screen, but nothing is happening.

